# [DISCUSSIONE] Postate un paio di time del vostro sistema

## maranik

Salve gente,

a volte il mio sistema mi sembra un po' lentino  :Sad:  e quindi ho pensato di confrontare le prestazioni della mio pc con quelle della comunita' gentoo. 

Postate qualche time delle applicazioni piu' comuni con le relative configurazioni, in modo da rendere facile controllare se si stanno sfruttando al max le prestazioni della propria macchina. 

Che ne pensate:?: 

Visto che sono l'ideatore comincio io:

 *Quote:*   

> Pentium 4 2,4 GHz, 512MB Ram, HD 60 GB Maxtor 7200RPM U133; 
> 
> linux kernel 2.6.5, gcc 3.3.3, CFLAGS=-mcpu=pentium3 -o3 -pipe, KDE 3.2.3.
> 
> 

 

```
maranik@maraniki maranik $ time firefox

real    0m4.732s

user    0m2.325s

sys     0m0.198s

maranik@maraniki maranik $ time konqueror

real    0m3.257s

user    0m0.786s

sys     0m0.068s

maranik@maraniki maranik $ time kmail

real    0m1.960s

user    0m0.398s

sys     0m0.022s

```

Saluti 

----------

## federico

Acer Travelmate 291 con Processore centrino :

```

blackman@altair blackman $ time firefox

real   0m0.732s

user   0m0.022s

sys   0m0.023s

```

Gli altri due non li ho, non uso kde.

Forte, parrebbe + spedito del tuo.

Ad ogni modo conta relativamente visto che non si tratta del primo avvio ma il sistema era gia' acceso...

----------

## akiross

Athlon TBird 1000, 256DDR2100, 80G+40G Maxtor ATA100

Vanilla sources 2.6.4-rc1 (si si , so che devo aggiornarlo!)

Ecco le mie applicazioni piu' comuni

```

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time firefox 

real    0m0.712s

user    0m0.080s

sys     0m0.081s

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time xmms

real    0m0.047s

user    0m0.033s

sys     0m0.010s

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time gvim

real    0m1.618s

user    0m0.736s

sys     0m0.109s

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time sylpheed-claws 

real    0m3.585s -> non me lo spiego... l'apertura e' istantanea!

user    0m0.471s

sys     0m0.093s

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time gimp-1.3 

real    0m8.371s

user    0m6.243s

sys     0m0.359s

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ time blender

real    0m1.899s

user    0m0.248s

sys     0m0.059s

```

Anche io non uso gli altri 2... li ho, ma ci mettono un pacco a caricare visto che sn su fluxbox e mi appoggio a KDE il meno possibile

Comunque fluxbox accelera molto... devo dirlo. Con kde era tutto piu' lento

ciao

EDIT: Dimenticavo

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -falign-loops=16 -fmove-all-movables -falign-jumps=16 -funroll-loops -mmmx -finline-functions -ffast-math

```

e perche' tralasciare i dischi? Non mi sembra democratico:

```

tallon4 akiross # hdparm -tT /dev/hda ; hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   696 MB in  2.01 seconds = 346.49 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  114 MB in  3.04 seconds =  37.52 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   620 MB in  2.02 seconds = 307.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.03 seconds =  39.54 MB/sec

```

----------

## marco86

 *Quote:*   

> Pentium 4 1400MHZ 256MbPc133     CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Ecco i mieri risultati

```

Linux02 root # time kmail

real    0m1.430s

user    0m0.030s

sys     0m0.010s

Linux02 root # time konqueror

real    0m0.052s

user    0m0.010s

sys     0m0.000s

Linux02 root #

```

Su questa workstation, da quando ho messo il PRELINK è diventato una scheggia in tutti gli applicativi KDE!

per quando concerne i dischi rigidi

```

Linux02 root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   896 MB in  2.00 seconds = 448.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.07 seconds =  27.36 MB/sec

Linux02 root #

```

----------

## solka

```
Athlon XP 2100+@1955 Mhz, 512mb DDR Corsair, Maxtor 120gb ATA133

CFLAGS="-Wall -pipe -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -fno-delayed-branch -fno-signaling-nans -fno-cprop-registers -fno-defer-pop -mno-align-stringops -fno-math-errno -fno-crossjumping"

```

```

[ solka @ pitagora ] --> solka $ time firefox

real    0m0.296s

user    0m0.037s

sys     0m0.027s

```

Gli altri programmi che utilizzo di solito rilasciano il time solo dopo essere chiusi, quindi non ha senso postarli  :Neutral: 

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1236 MB in  2.00 seconds = 617.48 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.38 MB/sec

```

----------

## n3m0

 *solka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ solka @ pitagora ] --> solka $ time firefox
> ...

 

Se questo è un first-run, butto la mia macchina.  :Razz: 

PS: specificate se state facendo un first-run dell'applicazione o meno, come ha già fatto federico  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sistema

```
Dell Inspiron 8600 Pentium M 1400 [Centrino] 512 MB ram, Hd 30 GB ultra ATA 4200rpm, 2.6.7-gentoo-r7
```

CFLAGS 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -funroll-loops -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr"
```

disco

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1588 MB in  2.00 seconds = 792.54 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.07 seconds =  22.77 MB/sec
```

first run

```
deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time /usr/bin/oowriter

real    0m18.576s

user    0m1.819s

sys     0m0.225s

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time firefox

real    0m9.216s

user    0m0.858s

sys     0m0.136s

kmail

real    0m4.876s

user    0m0.281s

sys     0m0.033s

konqueror

real    0m3.113s

user    0m0.598s

sys     0m0.048s

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time xmms

real    0m5.069s

user    0m0.175s

sys     0m0.064s

```

Second run

```

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time /usr/bin/oowriter

real    0m3.648s

user    0m1.822s

sys     0m0.103s

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time firefox

real    0m6.870s

user    0m1.279s

sys     0m0.081s

kmail

real    0m0.893s

user    0m0.282s

sys     0m0.007s

konqueror

real    0m1.910s

user    0m0.592s

sys     0m0.037s

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ time xmms

real    0m1.867s

user    0m0.167s

sys     0m0.046s

```

----------

## sbx

 *maranik wrote:*   

> A volte il mio sistema mi sembra un po' lentino e quindi ho pensato di confrontare le prestazioni della mio pc con quelle della comunita' Gentoo.

 

Uhm, a giudicare dai time direi di sì! Suppongo che la colpa sia imputabile a KDE e probabilmente alle CFLAGS. Il mio sistema è leggermente meno potente e dispone di un kernel 2.4, che, a detta di alcuni miei amici (ma non sono mai andato ad indagare) è più lento del 2.6:

 *Quote:*   

> Laptop Acer TravelMate 653LCi: Pentium 4 2,2 GHz, 512MB DDR-SDRAM PC2100, HD 40 GB UltraATA100, Video ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 - 32MB; 
> 
> Linux 2.4.26, GCC 3.3.3, CFLAGS=-mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fexpensive-optimizations -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -s, Fluxbox 0.9.9.
> 
> 

 

Tuttavia mi sembrerebbe molto più veloce:

```
ste@sakuragi sakuragi $ time firefox

real 0m1.168s

user 0m0.360s

sys 0m0.350s

```

Uhm...oltre alla presenza di KDE credo che settando un po' meglio le CFLAGS dovresti guadagnare qualcosina.

 *Quote:*   

> -mcpu=pentium3

 

Impostalo come pentium4. Suppongo tu ti sia fatto spaventare dal warning nel make.conf.example: tranquillo, non c'è problema (altrimenti non ti starei scrivendo  :Smile:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> -o3

 

A questo bisogna stare attenti: settalo solo a -o2, -o3 abilita delle ottimizzazioni che possono aumentare la velocità dei programmi, ma in certi casi possono essere dannose per la velocità stessa.

 *Quote:*   

> -pipe

 

Questa l'ho sempre accettata così com'era...  :Smile: 

Personalmente ti consiglio anche di aggiungere le seguenti opzioni:

 *Quote:*   

> -fomit-frame-pointer

 

Omette i frame pointer. Appesantiscono notevolmente il programma e sono utili solo se desideri eseguire il debugging di un pacchetto.

 *Quote:*   

> -fexpensive-optimizations

 

Aggiunge alcune ottimizzazioni.

 *Quote:*   

> -frerun-loop-opt

 

Esegue due volte le ottimizzazioni dei cicli.

 *Quote:*   

> -frerun-cse-after-loop

 

Esegue due volte ulteriori ottimizzazioni sui cicli.

 *Quote:*   

> -s

 

Elimina la tabella dei simboli dall'eseguibile, riducendone la dimensione.

Non sono un veterano, quindi potrei dire una serie di idiozie gigantesche. Per quanto riguarda i dettagli (e le correzioni) è meglio se lascio parlare qualcuno di più esperto. Cmq, il solito:

```
# man gcc
```

Risulta utile: contiene un intero capitolo sulle ottimizzazioni. Se capisci l'inglese, ovvio. Sempre se capisci l'inglese, se ti interessa c'è un thread riguardo all'impostazione delle CFLAGS qui.

Spero di esserti stato utile.

----------

## maranik

Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeee,

provero' queste impostazioni e ripostero' le nuove prestazioni.

Bye

----------

## X-Drum

Athlon Thunderbird 1200mhz 

449mb Ram 

raid0

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r7

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```
time firefox(bin-0.9.1)

real    0m1.080s

user    0m0.059s

sys     0m0.047s

time kmail

real    0m1.095s

user    0m0.794s

sys     0m0.022s

time konqueror

real    0m4.880s

user    0m1.398s

sys     0m0.110s

time gimp(2)

real    0m7.396s

user    0m2.612s

sys     0m0.376s 

time kopete

real    0m1.923s

user    0m0.562s

sys     0m0.031s

time ooffice(openoffice-bin-1.1.1)

real    0m11.218s

user    0m3.290s

sys     0m0.403s

```

----------

## bld

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bld@beast bld $ time thunderbird
> 
> real    0m10.303s
> ...

 

aprire firefox mentre ne ho uno gia apperto non e' un idea  :Razz:  e' ovvio che sara molto piu veloce.

fluxbox p4 2.66 ht 

FLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## Sasdo

me spiegate come fate?

Io ho un Celeron 2.6GHz, compilato tutto da stage 1 con:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -ffast-math -pipe -formit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -ffast-math -pipe -formit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

```

questo è il firefox al primo avvio:

```

firefox (primo avvio)

real    0m8.778s

user    0m2.213s

sys     0m0.253s

real    0m5.212s

user    0m2.587s

sys     0m0.194s

real    0m2.964s

user    0m2.426s

sys     0m0.165s

real    0m3.436s

user    0m2.540s

sys     0m0.178s

real    0m5.726s

user    0m2.537s

sys     0m0.197s

real    0m0.669s

user    0m0.084s

sys     0m0.055s

```

Di cui l'ultimo con un firefox già aperto....

evolution:

```

evolution (primo avvio)

real    0m11.829s

user    0m2.378s

sys     0m0.176s

real    0m4.888s

user    0m2.277s

sys     0m0.185s

real    0m4.449s

user    0m2.183s

sys     0m0.143s 

```

e infine Gimp-2.0 :

```

gimp-2.0 (primo avvio)

real    0m11.496s

user    0m4.859s

sys     0m0.444s

real    0m8.285s

user    0m4.846s

sys     0m0.377s

real    0m8.997s

user    0m4.816s

sys     0m0.430s

```

... sigh... sono leeentooo

----------

## Marculin

domanda forse da stupido......

se io faccio time firefox aspetta che lo chiudo per vedere il tempo.....voi come lo aprite lo chiudete?non mi sembra un test molto accurato....uno può impiegarci piu tempo a chiuderlo di un altro....bo...

----------

## kNemo

```

nemo@minasTirith nemo $ time firefox

 

real    0m0.258s

user    0m0.010s

sys     0m0.020s

nemo@minasTirith nemo $ time mozilla

No running windows found

 

real    0m4.941s

user    0m1.010s

sys     0m0.060s

nemo@minasTirith nemo $ time inesistente

-bash: inesistente: command not found

 

real    0m0.001s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

nemo@minasTirith nemo $ time xterm

 

real    0m1.776s

user    0m0.120s

sys     0m0.000s

nemo@minasTirith nemo $

```

----------

## ema

Shawn root # time firefox

real    0m0.310s

user    0m0.043s

sys     0m0.025s

Shawn root # time konqueror

real    0m0.682s

user    0m0.201s

sys     0m0.016s

questi i piu comuni...

disco scsi ultra160 9,2gb:

Shawn root # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   964 MB in  2.01 seconds = 479.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.04 seconds =  19.73 MB/sec

disco ide 120gb

Shawn root # hdparm -Tt /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   968 MB in  2.00 seconds = 482.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.02 seconds =  52.24 MB/sec

cpu:

Shawn root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) MP 2000+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1659.402

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3276.80

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1659.402

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3309.56

2gb ram

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-mp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-loops"

in questo momento ci girano:

servizi apache, ftp, samba, tftp+dhcp, ssh, eccecc...

in emulazione vmware windows server 2003 (eggia' purtroppo) con server mail, fax, terminal server

ps: appena riesco, levo win2003 da sotto vmware, promesso  :Smile: 

come sono questi tempi?

----------

## sbx

 *ema wrote:*   

> come sono questi tempi?

 

Come sono?!? Sei sicuro di non aver fatto girare i programmi sul DataGrid del CERN?  :Smile: 

----------

## sbx

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> me spiegate come fate?
> 
> Io ho un Celeron 2.6GHz, compilato tutto da stage 1 con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Uhm, strano. Beh, per quel poco che ho sentito il Celeron non è un processore straordinario ed anche le CFLAGS effettivamente potrebbero causare parte del rallentamento, ma credo che sia piuttosto colpa di altri fattori: che kernel usi? E il WM/DE? Altri programmi che potrebbero rubare memoria o CPU? Quanta RAM hai e di che tipo? Potrebbe anche trattarsi di un problema di scheda video: in modalità grafica una pessima scheda grafica rappresenta un brutto collo di bottiglia.

Per quanto riguarda le CFLAGS: sei sicuro che il -march=pentium4 vada bene per un Celeron? Non ho trovato nulla su -ffast-math nella man page di gcc...a cosa serve? Occhio a -funroll-loops e a -O3: entrambe possono ottimizzare il codice ma hanno anche la possibilità di rallentarlo!

----------

## Sasdo

 *sbx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhm, strano. Beh, per quel poco che ho sentito il Celeron non è un processore straordinario ed anche le CFLAGS effettivamente potrebbero causare parte del rallentamento, ma credo che sia piuttosto colpa di altri fattori: che kernel usi? E il WM/DE? Altri programmi che potrebbero rubare memoria o CPU? Quanta RAM hai e di che tipo? Potrebbe anche trattarsi di un problema di scheda video: in modalità grafica una pessima scheda grafica rappresenta un brutto collo di bottiglia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le CFLAGS: sei sicuro che il -march=pentium4 vada bene per un Celeron? Non ho trovato nulla su -ffast-math nella man page di gcc...a cosa serve? Occhio a -funroll-loops e a -O3: entrambe possono ottimizzare il codice ma hanno anche la possibilità di rallentarlo!

 

Dunque, le CFLAGS le ho prese direttamente da gentoo-portage.com, il mio credo sia un celeron derivato da pentium4 (non ne ho l'assoluta certezza ma penso di si...)il ffast-math lo avevano consigliato su questo forum, in pratica "semplifica" le operazioni matematiche tagliando in precisione. Io non devo fare calcoli matematici precisi per cui l'ho messa.

la ram è 256 MB (confesso che al momento mi sfugge se è ddr o meno)

Uso XFCE4. Il Kernel un 2.6.5.

gracias, 

il Sasdo

----------

## solka

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Se questo è un first-run, butto la mia macchina. 
> 
> 

 

no ovviamente non lo è  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Devo ammettere che questi benchmark mi incuriosiscono abbastanza,.. anche perchè se l'applicazione non è già aperta il "time" non funziona come si vorrebbe e restituisce i valori quando la si chiude.

Dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo  --> time <programma> && killall <programma>

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> domanda forse da stupido......
> 
> se io faccio time firefox aspetta che lo chiudo per vedere il tempo.....voi come lo aprite lo chiudete?non mi sembra un test molto accurato....uno può impiegarci piu tempo a chiuderlo di un altro....bo...

 

----------

## Sasdo

perdincidiamine non funziona (peraltro ovviamente...)

... ho provato tutto allegro a dare:

```

time firefox && killall firefox

```

per rendermi conto che non può funzionare perchè killall attende che firefox sia terminato... e lo termini manualmente...

...acc...

----------

## assente

infatti ho scritto al condizionale.. funziona se fai:

```

firefox-bin&

time firefox-bin && killall firefox -bin

```

Ma mi chiedo che senso può avere...

----------

## sbx

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Dunque, le CFLAGS le ho prese direttamente da gentoo-portage.com, il mio credo sia un celeron derivato da pentium4 (non ne ho l'assoluta certezza ma penso di si...)il ffast-math lo avevano consigliato su questo forum, in pratica "semplifica" le operazioni matematiche tagliando in precisione. Io non devo fare calcoli matematici precisi per cui l'ho messa.
> 
> la ram è 256 MB (confesso che al momento mi sfugge se è ddr o meno)
> 
> Uso XFCE4. Il Kernel un 2.6.5.

 

Strano...si direbbe tutto a posto. L'unica cosa che posso fare è ringraziarti per -ffast-math!  :Smile: 

Se si trattasse di un rallentamento minimo lo capirei, ma per quanto riguarda un ritardo simile non so assolutamente dirti di cosa si tratta...sorry!

----------

## sbx

 *assente wrote:*   

> Ma mi chiedo che senso può avere...

 

Effettivamente non serve a nulla...per qualche strana ragione il time di Firefox riporta il tempo di avvio, non di esecuzione. Probabilmente [i[firefox[/i] è solo un launcher, o qualcosa di simile.

 *Il Consigliere Hamann wrote:*   

> Nessuno si chiede come funziona qualcosa, finchè funziona.

 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

time non è molto preciso...

ho fatto un corso di calcolo parallelo, e lì mi hanno insegnato che per misurare il tempo di esecuzione (o di caricamento, nel caso), non è un buon metodo.

è indicativo, ma non fateci affidamento.

tutto IMHO

DV  :Smile: 

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

mi sto chiedendo come fate a fare in modo che questa misurazione di performance si affidabile.

Dei tre parametri (real, user, system) quale ritenete attendibile?

Poichè real dipende dal momento in cui si chiude la finestra dell'applicativo quindi penso non si affidabile nemmeno minimamente.

Forse si deve considerare solo user e system, essendo tempi netti di cpu?

Ivan

P.S.

posterò alcuni risultati che per ora vedo deludenti di un centrino 1.6GHz.

----------

